# Nvidia driver builds custom kernel?



## zeiz (Feb 5, 2009)

Doing upgrage 6.4 > 7.1 I read a notice that only GENERIC kernel could be upgraded. On the other hand I read on Nvidia site that its driver modifies FreeBSD kernel. If I understood correctly no further upgrade is possible after installing of Nvidia driver?
Please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2009)

The nvidia driver does not modify the FreeBSD kernel.  

Adam


----------



## hydra (Feb 5, 2009)

The times I installed the nvidia-driver (that was before I foolishly installed amd64 ), the nvidia-driver required some portions of the FreeBSD source tree. This effectively means that I needed to unpack the FreeBSD sources to /usr/src before I could install the x11/nvidia-driver port.


----------



## zeiz (Feb 6, 2009)

"This will compile the NVIDIA FreeBSD kernel module, install it, and kldload it."
http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/180.22/README/chapter-02.html
I understood that if the driver installation "will compile" or recompile the kernel module it become a custom one. Am I wrong?

By the way I also didn't notice any advantage of amd64 and reinstalled all back to i386 and very happy now


----------



## hydra (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, it will compile a kernel module, but a pretty new module that is obviously NOT included in FreeBSD. Therefore it will NEVER modify the source tree, just utilize the FreeBSD sources to obtain some info, compile its own module and place in /boot/modules, it's not placed in /boot/kernel like the FreeBSD stuff.

Agree with you about i386 vs amd64


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2009)

kernel module != kernel

Adam


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 6, 2009)

your sources in /usr/src AFAIK, must match
your uname -a , (not be more recent),
to compile the driver


----------



## zeiz (Feb 6, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> kernel module != kernel


sorry, didn't get it :r
In general to upgrade with freebsd-update utility I need my kernel to stay GENERIC. If I understood correctly a modifying of FreeBSD NVidia kernel module doesn't turn my kernel's status to CUSTOM so freebsd-update won't fail in case of future upgrades?


----------



## hydra (Feb 6, 2009)

Adam was probably pointing to the fact I have mentioned /boot/kernel, that was a note that kernel modules also reside in that directory (apart from the kernel /boot/kernel/kernel).

No zeiz, the nvidia-drivers will not break your upgrade because they will not touch your /usr/src. By the way, you don't need to stick to freebsd-update, you can always compile your own system


----------



## zeiz (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you all very much!
I believe one day I will be able to compile my own system 
and this really may come true with proper help of knowledgeable people.


----------

